# Donkey coat



## ookpik (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have posted a few times with Simon. He is now 14 months old. He is doing really well and seems to be really happy that the canadian winter is over






I have a question about his coat. I originally thought it was his foal coat, but I'm beginning to think Simon is a bit different...I think he's a wooly donkey! I have been brushing shavings off him every morning and waiting to see his coat shed out. I have read that he'll be shedding after the horses, but it seems to me for a donkey who had a winter jacket on all year he's pretty fuzzy!!!! I did some looking around and noticed there are wooly donkeys. His parents looked "normal" so I'm just trying to guess what he might look like. I've included photos of him from a month ago. There's been no change since. I don't care either way, I find it sort of funny actually.

Let me know any opinions you might have regarding his fuzz level!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...424339139/show/

cheers,

sam


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 12, 2008)

His coat looks just like any of mine do at this time of the year. Donkeys do take alot longer to shed out them the horses do. OH! Mine all look like fuzzy hairballs...



I think when you say a wooly donkey, you must be thinking of the Poitou breed. They have long shaggy coats, that hang in cords, they dont have any cross or stripe either. BUT..they are a very large breed and extreamly rare. If you do a search you will see what they look like. Dont worry, eventually his coat will look nice and sleek.



If its a foal coat it will take even longer to shed out in colder climates. OH!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Apr 12, 2008)

Simon is cute as ever



I will add that his coat looks like my two jennets' coats at this point (almost a year old). I'm anxious to see what's underneath there, but sounds like I'm going to have to exercise patience


----------



## ookpik (Apr 13, 2008)

Simon was a year old in early feb. I came across a few donkeys that made me wonder a bit. If you click the link below and then check out the fourth donkey down (hugs) it seems that she keeps her coat all year round. I find it looks a lot like Simon! Same color too. Seeing some other fuzzy (all year round) donkeys made me wonder if he's just hairier





Cheers and I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Here's the link http://www.assn9ranch.com/jennies.htm They have another wooly one on the jack page.

sam


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 13, 2008)

Hum, hard to say what is under all that fur....

mine are not that shaggy, but definitely still are wearing their winter woolies...

Maybe a lot of it is babyfur!

Can't wait to see his summer clothes!!If he has any OH!


----------



## ookpik (Apr 13, 2008)

I stumbled across a donkey auction site and there were two as well that had Simon like coats all year round. I find it interesting. His butt and back legs were shaved when we got him. He was on a farm that had a zillion animals, emus, goats etc so I'm gathering he got a bit messy. That fur hasn't really grown back which makes me think he'll lose this stuff. We got him in late october and I think he lost a bit more neck hair but that's been it. I also read somewhere about mini donks that were irish....and they have more flowy hair and a pronounced trot...he trots and prances around very well



His dad was registered but his mom wasn't, but both were very nice looking donkeys.

Eventually I'm hoping to cart train him. He spent most of the winter just being a donkey, he's pretty good on lead but I'll work more on that this summer as it'll be his first full summer season here. He loves to lunge behind Rayne (his horse mare) when she's being worked. Then the dog gets involved too and my partner is trying to exercise one and the whole family is out "working". They form a very odd looking circle!

cheers,

sam


----------

